# My yellow horse



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Definitely a palomino. I've seen palominos that looked like cremellos in winter and were a lovely golden palomino in summer. 

Easiest way to check would be to have him color tested. I think it's like $25, but I could be wrong.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Absolutely palomino


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Drafty, no time to talk more, have to go to work tonight.

Night Clerk, at a hotel.

Imagine that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

anndankev said:


> Thanks Drafty, no time to talk more, have to go to work tonight.
> 
> Night Clerk, at a hotel.
> 
> Imagine that.


Haha! I'm front desk at a hotel, too! I work the 3pm to 11pm shift, though. I love it! In fact, that's where I'm at right now. :lol:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely palomino. As DraftyAiresMum mentioned, palominos come in a variety of shades from bright copper to extremely pale, almost cremello-looking. The big difference between the two (appearance-wise) is that cremellos have pink skin and blue/greenish eyes and although palominos may have blue eyes, their skin will be dark.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I would say palomino also. Just my opinion, but he doesn't look much like a mustang, more QH or all APHA.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

The really pale palominos are often called "isabellas" in England, as Queen Isabella used to own a bunch of them.  
Just an interesting fact!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, I have heard the term Isabella referencing to Palominos but did not know what it was.
Thanks

P.S. Just as an afterthought, what period of time did she live?


----------



## lovelyStory (Oct 2, 2012)

He is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Definitely palomino.





flytobecat said:


> I would say palomino also. Just my opinion, but he doesn't look much like a mustang, more QH or all APHA.





lovelyStory said:


> He is gorgeous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





AnnaLover said:


> Absolutely palomino


I'm happy about that, he's the prettiest horse I've had in a long time. 
Especially his lovely face.

I could do without the spots of Alu-Shield though. He was a bit of trouble before I got him, not gelded until last August at 6-yrs old, and not trained either.

Consequently his assigned turn out buddy was a very aggressive, bigger, older gelding that no one else will allow their horses out with.

Even though Chief has become pretty mild mannered, the bully keeps marking him up.:-(


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

CandyCanes said:


> The really pale palominos are often called "isabellas" in England, as Queen Isabella used to own a bunch of them.
> Just an interesting fact!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For what it's worth:

Isabella was a queen in Spain, not England.

She didn't have horses that were pale palominos, the term was supposed to have been referring to the colour of her undergarments after she was in a castle that was under siege for several years, and as such not able to wash her royal knickers. However - the word was used by someone else BEFORE the siege was ended.

The etymology of the term is not known, there are several theories but this is the weakest of them when you look at the rest.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, that doesn't paint a pretty picture. 

But recently I saw on HF a reference to pee-spot Palominos.

I like the Isabella, Queen of England, Pale Palominos story better.

Thanks for checking in on my thread, I like to read your posts.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Palominos... the pee colored horses :rofl: Sorry I couldn't help it. Refer to my son's mare as pee colored all the time :rofl:


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Chiilaa said:


> For what it's worth:
> 
> Isabella was a queen in Spain, not England.
> 
> ...


I realised after I posted, that she was queen of Spain. I wasn't really bothered to edit though... Laziness. 
I heard the one I posted years ago, so I just thought I would share. I didn't research any of what I posted as I was going from memory. You seem to know a hell of a lot more about the whole thing, so I will shut up now. My apologies anyway.
Oh and as someone asked, she lived during the time of Christopher Columbus... So the 1500's if I'm not very much mistaken 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better, my horse is like a completely different animal in winter than he is in summer.

Winter 2013/2014:










Spring 2014










Two totally different beasties.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Palominos... the pee colored horses :rofl:


Bahahaha ... He does get pee stains like any other horse though, so no savings in that respect. :lol:



CandyCanes said:


> I realised after I posted


Me too, didn't she sell her jewelry to finance his expedition to discover the New World ?



ForeverSunRider said:


> my horse is like a completely different animal in winter than he is in summer.


Thanks for posting, I wondered what your horse looked like in winter. 

Also wonder if climate had anything to do with the degree of seasonal color change.

He needs a bath with shampoo and all, the base of his mane is dirty. 
Have sprayed his feet 3 times, 2 outside in the dirt and once on the cement floor wash bay, he hugged the wall inside so the other side got done a little better. And now have taken him out and sprayed him all over. He did just great, taking bites of grass and not scared at all. Will try inside on that soon. 

Then venture to the must stand for it until the soap is rinsed out.

I had a mare who stomped hard at a dog while on cement and I always thought she sort of jammed her elbow doing it. That is why I'm dragging the hose outside to start with.

Thanks,
Ann


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Beautiful! Definitely a Pali!


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a palamino that in the winter is almost white. Her true color shines when she sheds her winter coat. Your guy is beautiful


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks to you both.

I have an agreement with the woman who gave him to me that I have an option to return him by the first day of summer if he turned out to be too much for me.

Although not riding him yet, time is not of the essence in that respect and I have accomplished my goals of getting him trailer loading and a simple lameness exam. Which he came through with shining colors.

I think I'll keep him.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I always wondered why pallys get light in winter and dark in summer.

My hair gets dark in winter and bleaches out to almost white in summer...I wonder why Sonny's hair doesn't do the same lol


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Let me know if you find out why.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

ForeverSunRider said:


> I always wondered why pallys get light in winter and dark in summer.
> 
> My hair gets dark in winter and bleaches out to almost white in summer...I wonder why Sonny's hair doesn't do the same lol


i think its the sun. My hair also does that. Usually only happens to blondes...a palamino could be called a blonde!!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

My hair is brown, when younger and out in the sun more it would fade or lighten some in summer too. And dark horses fade, there is a lot of talk of that, people covering black horses, or night turnout....

I wonder if the Palomino cream gene has something more to do with it. What about the possibility that winter coats grow from different follicles (sp ?) and those hairs are more affected by the cream?


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Maybe, all other colors seem to get darker in winter but palominos seem to get lighter. Very odd considering my hair does the exact opposite lol


----------

